# leaf's 3G picotope (SUBMERSED 11/17!)



## oheresy (May 2, 2008)

It's looking good. A rock would look good, maybe mid tank left in front of the wood.


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

You might try moving the wood toward the back left corner and leaning it over more toward the center to make an overhang- and then cover it in moss.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Looking good so far! I am so intrigued by emmersed set ups, but I haven't the slightest clue as to how.

For livestock, yes, inverts only please! I'd go with shrimp/snails. Maybe an otto if you can keep the params stable enough.


----------



## leaf (Jun 27, 2009)

*hmm*

What do you guys think of a well shaped bush of hc or hm that starts under the wood on the left and wraps around bottom of the wood to the other side? The wood itself ain't moving cuz it has nowhere to go (base is a triangle.) So I have to work around that...

And yes, this will be a invert only tank. Possibly crs and some small nerites.


----------



## leaf (Jun 27, 2009)

SearunSimpson said:


> Looking good so far! I am so intrigued by emmersed set ups, but I haven't the slightest clue as to how.


I highly encourage you to try it someday, SS. It's the first time I've done the DSM, and I like it. It requires just low tek attention but shows high tek growth. If you can grow terrestrial plants, you can grow emersed.


----------



## chaosmaximus (Sep 29, 2009)

Impressive growth, any Ferts in the water?

Chaos


----------



## leaf (Jun 27, 2009)

I dose nitrogen when I start seeing deficiencies. I'm hoping once everything is rooted the plants will feed mostly off the organic layer. 

I really want to add co2 to this setup while emersed...


----------



## chaosmaximus (Sep 29, 2009)

so, noob question. What do deficiencies look like?


----------



## leaf (Jun 27, 2009)

Nitrogen deficiency usually shows up as stunting or stalled growth, yellowing of the leaves (chlorosis), and/or death of plant tissue (necrosis)

Many other deficiencies exist but N is the easiest to tell for me.


----------



## leaf (Jun 27, 2009)

The tank has gone under! 




























The tank is temporarily set up with the mH to make some observations and prepare a location for this tank. I threw in the baby guppies to eat all the tiny worms floating around, as well as a couple nerites to start off a cleaning crew. Once the tank is deemed suitable for inverts, I'll be hunting for some crs or rcs. 

I really like the versatility of growing out a carpet first, then planting stems and other plants. It's almost like laying down a base color on canvas. All the glosso trimmings are already going towards seeding more nano carpets... 4 x 2.5g in the works. :bounce:


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

That tank looks pretty slick. I'm guessing with a tank that small filtration is going to be just water changes? Maybe a couple rcs for added colour?


----------



## leaf (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm doing a 50% wc (of 1:1 , RO to TANK H2o) every day just to make sure all the bad crap in my substrate leeches out. The very HOT compost I used concerns me still. I have added a precycled nano filter but left it out for the pics. You can see the spounge in the last pic.


----------



## leaf (Jun 27, 2009)

I'd love rcs but nobody locally sells them. The tank hasn't stabilized enough for inverts yet.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow...just...wow!! That tank looks amazing!!


----------



## leaf (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks, Phoenix! I also see you've got the same pico - I found this little tank to be quite the learning experience! Now I just need to keep the glosso green, healthy and algae free... 
/me crosses fingers and toes


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

I do have this pico, but I've turned it into fry tank. So it's now bare bottom with some slate and a whole mess of pellia. Right now home to 18 betta albimarginata fry. 

That glosso carpet is just stunning! I'm so jelouse...but I'm too lazy to keep up such a carpet. giggle.


----------



## chaosmaximus (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, looks great.


----------

